# No Power to Start



## Grassman86 (Oct 18, 2013)

Have a '96 MTD Yard Machine with a 14.5hp B & S engine of which I replaced the fuel shut off solenoid on the carburetor, new starter solenoid and ignition switch. The fuel shut off is not getting power thus the engine won' t start. But on top of that the only way to get the engine to turn over is to jump the solenoid or jump the starter, neither of which is good for the starting components. 
My thoughts @ the monent are
(A) the switch is not telling the solenoid to power up. 
(B) the solenoid (s) wire is not on the right position on the, the problem i am facing is the ignition switch is not labeled for connections. Maybe the switch is the incorrect switch and the wiring harness fits with the right number of wires, but they are not in the correct postitions? 
(C) the fuel shut off solenoid is not powered/wired correctly? But then there is still the issue of no power from the battery solenoid... 

Another help would be a wiring diagram if anyone has a line on one. 
MTD Yard Machine 
Model :13AM660G700 
Serial:1L148I3-0070

BRIGGS & STRATTON 14.5HP OHV



















































Any ideas or there? Help and insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## stewart711 (Mar 29, 2011)

Google your model no. sears parts direct or any of the other hits will display a schematic for you. There's a PTO and brake switch that can lockout the starter.


----------

